# Oldest Pt.??



## SoCal (Oct 13, 2009)

So I was just wondering how old was the oldest Pt. you have ever ran on? 

I had a 111 yr . old lady the other day. She was some kind of Asian and she spoke a diff. language however through a translator she was totally A&O.


----------



## Achromatic (Oct 13, 2009)

SoCal said:


> She was some kind of Asian and she spoke a diff. language



I'm hardly the most sensitive person, and not Asian, but really, "she was some kind of Asian"? I'm sure there's a better way to phrase that.


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 13, 2009)

106 years old is my best.


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 13, 2009)

My second call (doing my ride along) was 99y/o that fall.  I was thinking it was somthing  that I could have fun with.  No the man fall while taking dirt out of his back yard from digging a hole.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 13, 2009)

I transported RidRyder for a dislocated hip...he is like 500 or so now....


----------



## SoCal (Oct 13, 2009)

*Sorry*

She was of a nonspecific origin relating to somewhere in the eastern hemisphere. Hows that ? for you sensitive folks....


----------



## nomofica (Oct 13, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> I transported RidRyder for a dislocated hip...he is like 500 or so now....



hahahah!


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 13, 2009)

97 Y/O M during my ride alongs is my best. He was A&O but having such a difficult time breathing that he was hard to understand.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 13, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> I transported RidRyder for a dislocated hip...he is like 500 or so now....



hey! I resemble that !... 

Actually, I can say *I have transported the oldest patient known to EMS*. I transported a real Mummy not mommy from the museum to a CT scan in the hospital. She is estimated to be about 3,000 years old. Died from Tb. 

Pretty neat.. skin intact and toenails

R/r 911


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't actually know, since my oldest never seem to speak English or have families that can or will tell me anything... 

ClarkKent: Maybe you and I have the same patient. Oldest that I know was 99. And still able to walk, mentally alert, and generally pretty sharp. I thought he couldn't be more than 80 at first.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2009)

105, alert and oriented, walked better than I did, sharp as a tack, funny as heck and was a pleasure to run on, coming OUT of Hospice to go to rehab

One of my favorite calls!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2009)

SoCal said:


> She was of a nonspecific origin relating to somewhere in the eastern hemisphere. Hows that ? for you sensitive folks....



"She was Asian" would've worked as well... "Some kind of Asian" just sounds a little... not sure how to describe it, but wrong.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> I transported RidRyder for a dislocated hip...he is like 500 or so now....



HIPAA violation!

HIPAA violations cost $10,000 in Florida from what my supervisor has been preaching, however because I like ya I will keep the violation quiet for a measley $8,000!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 14, 2009)

*Rid, was it hard getting billing info and hx?*

Probably just an invoice...

My eldest was 108, took her on three medivan trips and had nice conversations.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 14, 2009)

Sasha said:


> HIPAA violation!
> 
> HIPAA violations cost $10,000 in Florida from what my supervisor has been preaching, however because I like ya I will keep the violation quiet for a measley $8,000!



I do not bill for services rendered, nor do I collect or store personal information; therefore, no violation.

Ethical violation...perhaps. HIPAA...not a chance.

Cheers!


----------



## firecoins (Oct 14, 2009)

I transportorted several 100 plus patiets. None were as old as Rid or wrapped like mummy but all were alive.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 14, 2009)

Sasha said:


> 105, alert and oriented, walked better than I did, sharp as a tack, funny as heck and was a pleasure to run on, coming OUT of Hospice to go to rehab
> 
> One of my favorite calls!



I always knew you walked slow.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Oct 14, 2009)

SoCal said:


> She was of a nonspecific origin relating to somewhere in the eastern hemisphere. Hows that ? for you sensitive folks....



So, likely some type of Asian descent?


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Sasha said:


> HIPAA violation!
> 
> HIPAA violations cost $10,000 in Florida from what my supervisor has been preaching, however because I like ya I will keep the violation quiet for a measley $8,000!



Not sure how it works in FL, but up here that information is fine to share as long as it is between Healthcare workers and used in a training format. So, is there anything we can learn from that?

And, for those in AB that would disagree with my thoughts; HIA, as of this writing, does not apply to "Abulance Attendants" as defined by the Emergency Health Services Act.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> Not sure how it works in FL, but up here that information is fine to share as long as it is between Healthcare workers and used in a training format. So, is there anything we can learn from that?
> 
> And, for those in AB that would disagree with my thoughts; HIA, as of this writing, does not apply to "Abulance Attendants" as defined by the Emergency Health Services Act.



It was a joke.


----------



## SoCal (Oct 15, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> So, likely some type of Asian descent?



Yes...


----------



## judoka5446 (Oct 15, 2009)

102. Completely AO. Was my last call coming off two days of running calls. She said i looked half dead and needed some sleep. Made me laugh.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> It was a joke.



Yes, I understand that. If you read the content of my post in the same "humorous" context, it is actually more of a continuance of your joke. IE: information can be shared if it involves training, thus the "what can wee learn from this" comment. 

It's sad that I have to explain and defend humor.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I suppose I will have to start ending sentences with "hahahaha" or "LOL" when I am being facetious or humorous. Maybe that will clear up the confusion.


----------



## crossatwood (Oct 15, 2009)

i don't think this was my oldest pt, but on one of my ride alongs we responded to a 91 yo F on a lifeline call and she answered the door looking in better shape than all three of the EMS providers on scene. Luckily the only casualty that day was a cordless phone that had shorted out and cause Lifelin to send us out.


----------



## Bloom-IUEMT (Oct 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> "She was Asian" would've worked as well... "Some kind of Asian" just sounds a little... not sure how to describe it, but wrong.



How about "some kind of Asian American?" lol

Oldest was 104; female, living alone, pretty independent.


----------



## Bloom-IUEMT (Oct 16, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> I suppose I will have to start ending sentences with "hahahaha" or "LOL" when I am being facetious or humorous. Maybe that will clear up the confusion.



It's pretty much SOP that you use emoticons or "lol" when you are joking on the internet. You must be careful because that is how WWI got started lol :wacko:


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 16, 2009)

98 y/o female AOx4


----------



## denverfiremedic (Oct 16, 2009)

hahaha.. 101 was my oldest .. they could not put her age on the digital board at the ED .. it was a shock when the Dr. expected to see an 11 yoF and found the lady from the titanic..


----------



## Bloom-IUEMT (Oct 16, 2009)

denverfiremedic said:


> hahaha.. 101 was my oldest .. they could not put her age on the digital board at the ED .. it was a shock when the Dr. expected to see an 11 yoF and found the lady from the titanic..



Lol,she could have been on the titanic.


----------



## paccookie (Oct 17, 2009)

103 y/o male.  Hyperglycemic, I think his blood glucose was somewhere around 400 mg/dl.  C/A/O, ambulatory.  Very nice man.  Talked about US history the whole way to the hospital.  He and his family were RVing around the southeast.


----------



## trevor1189 (Oct 18, 2009)

94 year old female yesterday. Heard she crashed in the ER last night when I dropped off another pt.


----------



## NorthCoastChick (Oct 21, 2009)

100 y/o male with a penis infection... when we took him home from the hospital a couple of hours later, doc's orders were to "let it hang out" for a couple of days. Awesome call, except for the whole infection thing.


----------



## ChicagolandIFT (Oct 24, 2009)

106 year old woman to go from the hospital to a hospice center 66 miles away to be closer to her family.  Her great grandson, who was 66 rode with her in the back.  She could not hear, but was sharp as a tack.  She was a nurse in the Navy, and had some great stories.


----------



## LukaPL (Oct 27, 2009)

103 yo lady fell from the chair and lac her forehead
she was axox4 and pissed off that she will look stupid in Las Vegas where she was going next week


----------

